# The Three Stooges



## granfire (Apr 19, 2012)

Went yesterday to see it.
In the movies.

It is a fun thing to watch. 
The story is split into segments, like the shorts of the original.
Not many people turned out to see it, though we were far from the only ones in the theater, but it seems like I was the one doing most of the laughing (and I am not even that big of a stooge fan)

However, the Brothers Howard and Mr Fine would have been pleased to hear the little kid laugh and giggle at the time honored stooge slapstick! 

And hats off to the cast of the Jersey Shore for a splendid cameo! Yes, I know, I know....:lol:

A movie worth it's money. 
I am sure the original Stooges would be amazed to see their material still amusing the people, nearly 100 years after they came up with it.

(and the Old Spice guy had a small part in the movie )


----------



## MA-Caver (Apr 19, 2012)

I'm sure that the original Stooges would've been shocked at the irreverent nun jokes and freaked out on the nun exiting the pool in a barely there bikini/swimsuit... none of their material even REMOTELY came close to sexual innuendo (at least none that I've noticed), if there were any I'm sure that it was unintentional and over-looked. 
I'm sure it is funny but I for one will find it hard to look past any thing that wasn't original Stooge material. They can call it updated all they want, but it's still not Stooge material by a long shot. 

<sorry>


----------



## granfire (Apr 19, 2012)

I suppose the innuendo was a bit more 'modern' 

However, I was surprised - pleasantly I must add - that the material translated well into the 'modern' setting.


----------



## WC_lun (Apr 19, 2012)

I was interested in seeing this. Thanks for the review.  It looked like to me, from the trailers, that they kept to the spirit of the original Stooges.


----------



## Sukerkin (Apr 19, 2012)

I am intrigued that the movie industry would seek to re-invent something that was not funny in the first place .  The Marx Brothers, maybe.  The Three Stooges, not for me.

Which just goes to show that humour is always a personal thing.  

I have ever maintained that the 'prat fall' is still a valid form of humour, no matter how sophisticated I like to think I am but the Stooges have left me cold from the earliest time I saw them.


----------



## Sukerkin (Apr 19, 2012)

One thing that came out of this thread is that in searching for "the Plank" I came across this from Eric Sykes:

[yt]fG_5rpX4LTY[/yt]

[yt]9UpvDNsi27s[/yt]

One thing that makes me despair a little is that some of the comment makers don't realise that, like "Love thy Neighbour" or  "Till Death Us Do Part", the comedy is used to make a point against racism.  For me, I have to say that it doesn't make me laugh out loud so much as it does make me think.  Which is something that good comedy is supposed to do.


----------



## granfire (Apr 20, 2012)

Sukerkin said:


> I am intrigued that the movie industry would seek to re-invent something that was not funny in the first place .  The Marx Brothers, maybe.  The Three Stooges, not for me.
> 
> Which just goes to show that humour is always a personal thing.
> 
> I have ever maintained that the 'prat fall' is still a valid form of humour, no matter how sophisticated I like to think I am but the Stooges have left me cold from the earliest time I saw them.



LOL, I can't handle the three fellows all the time either, to be honest. Especially when you know within the first minute what is going to happen and how. 

But somehow their kind of humor is pretty timeless, if infantile, perhaps. 
If the the three Stooges don't do it for you, the movie will be pretty torturous.
if you like their work you might be pleasantly surprised and entertained.


----------



## Buka (Apr 20, 2012)

To me, a life without Nyuk Nyuks would not have been a life worth living.


----------



## Senjojutsu (Apr 21, 2012)

Well I might go to see it before its run in theatres ends - which could be soon since it made only $17 Million on opening weekend.

 So I doubt the studio will authorize *The Three Stooges - Part Deux.**

*However now seven-odd decades after the creative genius it is still amazing how they could work so much into so short a time.

Exhibit A: 
In this clip below not only do they bring up one of *MAN*kind's greatest philosophical questions; "Are you married or happy"?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3UVGFfm4o50

But the culinary skills being displayed put modern-day celebrity chefs, Gordon Ramsay, Mario Batali _et al._ to shame!


Separate two eggs.... can of peas... nyuk, nyuk, nyuk,


----------



## SnyderD (Apr 25, 2012)

Glad its a good movie. Thought I'd take my wife to see it this weekend. We both grew up on the Three Stoges, so thought it would a nice blast from the past.


----------

